# Don't Know How Much Longer I Can Deal With This



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am hoping some of you can give me some advice or just to talk about our shitty problems. I am 43 years old and have been dealing with IBS-D for at least 15 - 20 years now. I can't tell you what started these problems. All I know is now I can barely control anything in my life because of this. I am at the point where I don't even leave my house most of the time. When I do, it's usually very short trips. If I am at a red light or anywhere that I have to wait, I have to distract myself by playing a game on my phone or something. The urge to poop intensifies while I am not moving in the car, like at a red light. I have had to poop in a bucket that I keep in my car. I've even had to poop in the parking lot of stores, when I literally just can't wait. It makes me 1000 times more nervous when someone is in the car with me, because then they have to deal with the whole situation and smell and it's just embarrassing. My daughter completely understands my problem, but it's still so hard. I've had to ask her to wait outside the car while I go, so she doesn't have to smell it. It's just horrible. I fell like I am all alone, even though I know so many people have this same type of problem. I don't know what else to do anymore. What happens if I ###### in the car and I still need to go somewhere? Where do I clean up at? In the car? I wouldn't want to go into a store with a shitty depend and then have to clean up in a public bathroom. Someone, please help me with suggestions or ideas. I'm literally at the end of my rope and am hanging on by a thread. I honestly don't know how much longer I can deal with this. I am extremely depressed. I am considering hypnotherapy now. I found someone,but haven't worked up the courage to schedule an appointment, because I don't want to have to cancel if I ###### my pants on the way there. I will do it soon though. Thanks in advance and sorry for being so blunt about my issues.


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi adh,

I'm 44 and just recently got control of my D by using low FODMAP diet. I went from 6-10 bm a day to 1-2 ... If you haven't tried it do it... It might take a few days to a week to take effect but my cramps are almost completely gone and my D are controlled. I've seen almost a complete normal stool and I have seen one in 10 years. So if you haven't tried this low FODMAP diet try it ....

Hope this helps you ...


----------



## northern soul (Aug 8, 2016)

Balt72 said:


> Hi adh,
> 
> I'm 44 and just recently got control of my D by using low FODMAP diet. I went from 6-10 bm a day to 1-2 ... If you haven't tried it do it... It might take a few days to a week to take effect but my cramps are almost completely gone and my D are controlled. I've seen almost a complete normal stool and I have seen one in 10 years. So if you haven't tried this low FODMAP diet try it ....
> 
> Hope this helps you ...


Yes the FODMAP diet was mentioned to me by my GP I started it two weeks ago and have seen an improvement though not to good the past two days as bad c but I am still sticking to it and not running for the laxatives as they say it can take a few months for your intestines to get back to normal and my god mine have had some punishment over the past 30 years so give it a go but don't give up if you have the odd hiccup well must go and drink some more water

Good luck


----------



## MaryWhite (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi Adh, as I read you story I recognize myself...getting anxious stoping at a traffic light, getting scared to poop myself in the car....ufff it's terrible. What really helped me was psychotherapy, diet (lowfodmap) , probiotics and exercise. Basically you have to completely change your lifestyle.

All the best


----------



## northern soul (Aug 8, 2016)

MaryWhite said:


> Hi Adh, as I read you story I recognize myself...getting anxious stoping at a traffic light, getting scared to poop myself in the car....ufff it's terrible. What really helped me was psychotherapy, diet (lowfodmap) , probiotics and exercise. Basically you have to completely change your lifestyle.
> 
> All the best


I would agree totally it is a complete lifestyle change must say its just diet and exercise that I have changed I have already sorted the head out which took some time and cannot take probiotics due to other medication I take for my arthritis but the lowfodmap has sorted me out its hard at first but you do get used to it.

Good luck


----------



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Update: I have started seeing a counselor for hypnotherapy. I'm not convinced that this is going to help, but I'm trying it. I have only had 1 session, but I will be going once a week. I am trying to focus on deep breathing exercises, which seems silly to me. I also have a doctor's appointment in about an hour to see what medications he suggests. I am very nervous about going to the doctor in the first place. Having only 2 or 3 restrooms available is like a nightmare, especially with the amount of people in the doctor's office!!! Gotta run for now. Will update later.


----------



## Nycgirl516 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have the same issue except I live in NYC and I'm terrified to get on the train to go to work. Sometimes the trains get stuck and u have no control or a way to get off. I panick!!!
I try to distract myself with music or a book. Play a game on my iPhone. Something. Or I will just sit there and panic more and then I will mess up my insides 
Hope the doctor is able to help you


----------



## retired-rewired (Sep 25, 2016)

I like Blunt ! I don't think my IBS is as bad as yours but I can certainly relate to being isolated at home due to this condition. The doctors in my area seem clueless as to what to do for me. Is there truly any help out there?


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

retired-rewired - Read your story. Try some VLS probiotic to get your gut straightened out. No prescription. Go to pharmacy and ask if they carry it, if not they can order it for you. Costs $50.00 for 30 day supply. I've had gut issues and this as turned them all around. As to be refrigerated all the time. Good luck. Ask your pharmacist about it.


----------

